# Harvest predictions



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.agweb.com/mobile/article/bumper-harvests-forecast-by-pro-farmer-crop-tour-and-usda-naa-debra-beachy/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

He is talking out of both sides of his mouth just like a weatherman or a grain marketing guru.

There is a good crop but a lot of issues.

I see issues here also.Some crop was mudded in and those wet spots will show up in the combine tank.Some have drounded out spots from heavy rains in June.N defitiantcy from Nitrogen leached out from heavy rains.

I see white mold showing up in beans now.I see some fields with a lot of weeds that will take down the yield a lot.

Yea I'll have a good crop but not the best ever.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Same here, it will be a damn sight better than last year, as everything planted will still be there this year.

Still had the heavy rain to deal with in June, didn't seem to kill anything but stunted it some where the water stood. Then before the record setting monsoon a few weeks back it was getting very dry, seen a few fields that look like anything the pivot didn't reach would be ready to combine in a few weeks while the rest is as green as can be yet.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We were dry here two and a half inches in June and about 1-inch in July in about 1 inch in August prior to the big rain last Sunday ,80 plus actes chopped averaged 16.5 ton. I'm guessing our grain corn 100 bu.Beans maybe 30 to 40.Crop looks good but it aint. ILL let you know, when the combone is bedded down for winter 
6


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yeah, I read that prediction.....and I have also read that many think average corn bushels will be about 166-167....like Cy said, good crop but plenty of areas have issues like too much rain or not enough or worm issues etc.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Good crops here, above average about like last year. Definitely no 2013 or 2014 here. We are going to miss the top end because of too much heat late and too much fungal pressure, not going to have the kernel depth or weight.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

http://www.agweb.com/mobile/article/gulke-farmers-finding-lower-corn-yield-than-predicted-NAA-debra-beachy/


----------

